# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  كاريكاتيرات عن المدارس والاختبارات>> هع

## بقآيا حنين

خآآآلص التحآيا للجميع ^؛^

----------


## نبراس،،،

خيييه ما فييه صوور
يعني ما يطع شيء

----------


## بقآيا حنين

أهلين أخوي *قمي* ،،،
هالمرة حملته بمركز التحميل الي في شبكتنا..
وان شاء الله يطلعو.. وما يفشلوني  :embarrest:  :embarrest: >> هع




















بس في صورتين ما رضوا يفتحوا :angry: 
ما ادري ليش :huuh:  :huuh:   ...

تحيآآتي للجميع..

----------


## نبراس،،،

ههههههههه
في الحقييقه اجتي الاختيار  :walla: 
 :deh:  :deh: 
يسلموووووووو

----------


## نور الهدايه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 الحمدالله انا خلصت دراسه
 يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## ملكةالموضة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يموتون من الضحك مساكين يكسرون الخاطر
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
       يسلموووووووو

----------


## hope

*ههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين* 
*يسلمووووو خيتوو ع الكاريكتيارت* 
*لاعدم*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> ههههههههه
> في الحقييقه اجتي الاختيار 
> 
> يسلموووووووو



 
* الله يسلمك خيوو *قمــي* *
دوم هالضحكة يآآرب

ماننحرم هالطلة الحلووة ؛؛؛
خآآلص التحايا^؛^

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الحمدالله انا خلصت دراسه
> يسلموووووووووووو



 
الله يسلمك يالغلآ :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 

الحمدلله افتكيتي .. وان شاء الله احنا نفتك يآآرب :wink: 
يسلموو عالتواجد خيتو *نور الهداية*..

دمتــي بأبتسامة ^ـــــــ^

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> يموتون من الضحك مساكين يكسرون الخاطر
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
> يسلموووووووو



هههههههههههههههه
الله يسلمك خيتو *ملكة الموضة* ؛؛؛


شكرا على التوآآاجد  :bigsmile: 

*موفقة لكل خير*
دمتي بسعادة ^؛^

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوين* 
> *يسلمووووو خيتوو ع الكاريكتيارت* 
> *لاعدم*



* الله يحلي أيآمك خيتو *hope* *
ماننحرم هالضحكة وهالطلة الحلوة يآآرب 
 
موفقة لكل خير عزيزتي؛ 
خآآلص التحآيآ^ـــــــ^

----------


## Malamh Cute

ههههههههه عجبوني والله ،

ههههه الثانيه مره كشخآت عجبتني عيونك مآكآنت كذا هههه 


والفرق بين المدآرس الحكوميه والخآصه هههههه حلوه دي مِس


والحمآمآت ولا سبلآن هههه حتى فوق متعلقين هع *_* ..


يسلموو يالغلا ع الطرح الفرفوشي ،

ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه يآرب ،

لاعدمنآ هيك زوء ،

تحيآتي

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> ههههههههه عجبوني والله ، 
> ههههه الثانيه مره كشخآت عجبتني عيونك مآكآنت كذا هههه  
> 
> والفرق بين المدآرس الحكوميه والخآصه هههههه حلوه دي مِس 
> 
> والحمآمآت ولا سبلآن هههه حتى فوق متعلقين هع *_* .. 
> 
> يسلموو يالغلا ع الطرح الفرفوشي ، 
> ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه يآرب ، 
> ...



 
الله يسلمك ويعآفيك *كروزهـ*  :embarrest: 
دوم هالضحكة يآآرب

منوووووووووورة يالغلآ

دمـــتي بسعآآدة ^ــــــــــ^

----------


## صمته جرحني

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يسلموا ياغلا ع الكاريكاتير الحلوا 

لاحرمناكم

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوييييييين 
يسلموا حبيبتي : بقآيا حنين
على الكاريكاتيرات الفلللللللللللللللللللللله  :wink:  :wink:  :bigsmile: 
دمتي بخير وصحه 


أمنيـــــ مجروحه ـــــــات
كانت هنا
 :embarrest:

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> يسلموا ياغلا ع الكاريكاتير الحلوا 
> 
> لاحرمناكم



 الله يسلمك ويعآفيك خيتو *صمته جرحنـي*  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
دوم هالضحكة يآآآرب ؛؛؛

يسلموو عالتوآجد 
دمتـــي بسعآدة ^؛^

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوييييييين 
> يسلموا حبيبتي : بقآيا حنين
> على الكاريكاتيرات الفلللللللللللللللللللللله 
> دمتي بخير وصحه 
> 
> 
> أمنيـــــ مجروحه ـــــــات
> كانت هنا



الله يسلمك ويعآفيك عزيزتي *أمنيــــ مجروحه ـــــات* ؛؛؛
دووووووووووووم هالضحكة يآآرب

منووووووووووووووووووووورة يالغلآ ...

دمتـــي بـأبتسآمة ^ــــــ^

----------


## LUCKY

ههههههههههههه 
انا احب الكاريكاتيرات ( تعبت و انا اكتب كاريكاتيرات طويله و اجد )  
و هذا عجبني  


و تسلم ايدك على الطرح الراااااااائع

تحياتي

----------


## النظره البريئه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يسلموا ياغلا ع الكاريكاتير الحلوا

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> انا احب الكاريكاتيرات ( تعبت و انا اكتب كاريكاتيرات طويله و اجد )  
> و هذا عجبني  
>  
> و تسلم ايدك على الطرح الراااااااائع 
> 
> تحياتي



اهلين خ ــيو  lucky ...
الله يسلمك ويعآفيك
دووووووم هالضحكة يآآرب ؛؛؛

يسلمووووا عالتوآج ـد الرآئع

دمت بألف خ ـير ^؛^

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> يسلموا ياغلا ع الكاريكاتير الحلوا



 

 الله يسلمك ويعآفيك خ ـيتوو *النظرة البريئة* ...
ماننحرم هالضحكة

منوووورة يالغلآ؛؛؛

دمتي بأبتسآآمة ... 
^ـــــــــــ^

----------


## همسة ألم

ههههههههههههههههههههه 
بجد حلوييييييييييييييييييييين
يسلموووووووووووو على الطرح الفــلة 
تحياتووووووووووو

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> ههههههههههههههههههههه 
> بجد حلوييييييييييييييييييييين
> يسلموووووووووووو على الطرح الفــلة 
> تحياتووووووووووو



 
يآهلآ ومرح ـبآ خ ـيتو *همسة الم* ؛؛

الله يسلمك عزيزتي :embarrest: 

تسلمي ع التوآج ـد

دمتي بفــرح
^ـــ^

----------


## سجينة الآهات

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

روعــــة .. مررة يجننو

يسلموو عالطرح

تحياتي

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> روعــــة .. مررة يجننو
> 
> يسلموو عالطرح
> 
> تحياتي



 
يآهلآ خ ـيتو *سجينة الآهآت* ؛؛

دوم هالضحكة يالغلآ  :amuse: 

>> تسلمي ع المرور <<

دمتي بألف خ ـير ...~

----------

